# Tivo News



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe this will force the people who defected to D* over the dvr fee back to e* very interesting indeed !! http://www.wrestling-news.com/artman/publish/article_402.shtml


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you have anything official from Tivo or Directv that this is going to happen, or are we just supposed to trust "Wresting News?"


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

just this link


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20041028-4358.html

Heres an article from a non wrestling site talking about this as well. It seems like both articles could be onto something.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe this is why D* wants to move away from Tivo and start their own DVR? Whats next, no FF, no pausing live tv, no rewinding live tv?

Hey Karl, lets go back to UTV.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Hey Karl, lets go back to UTV.


I never left!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Karl Foster said:


> I never left!!


I haven't either, I've got 2 still going strong with new tuners and hard drives.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

This has nothing to do with DirecTiVos. HMO, folders, and TiVoToGo are all part of the standalone TiVo's suite of options. They are not part of Directv's license so this auto-deleting-PPV idea has no effect on DirecTiVos unless Directv is likewise strongarmed into it. 

If the NFL and PPV providers force Directv to go along, I imagine the Echostar would also be forced to comply.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

spanishannouncetable said:


> This has nothing to do with DirecTiVos. HMO, folders, and TiVoToGo are all part of the standalone TiVo's suite of options.


Except that these same features can be applied to DirecTIVO units, specifically the HDVR2's, the DVR39's, and the DSR7000's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

another link...http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/12.11/view.html?pg=3?tw=wn_tophead_6


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> Except that these same features can be applied to DirecTIVO units, specifically the HDVR2's, the DVR39's, and the DSR7000's.


Not only _can_ it be applied to the DirecTV TiVo units it is my prediction that it likely will sometime in the future. The program providers are the ones pushing this and they will likely get their way. I would not be surprised to see DISH and the cable companies FORCED into doing the same thing (limiting the time that SOME events are stored on the hard drive). The industry is very powerful.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This may in many cases defeat the purpose in having a DVR.


----------

